# PS1 Tiny in Saddle?



## pjrufus

My new to me Tiny in Saddle arrived today. I thought the color would be something close to this (image from ref. thread):




….this is what I have:




I’m so confused. It’s a mousy, kinda blah, milk chocolatey brown. It was purchased 6/17 from PS, and it says Saddle on the receipt. I’ve seen a zillion pix of PS bags in Saddle, not one looks like mine.


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks like a different color, like Birch or Bronze.
See this pic: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-your-ps-collection-here.677697/page-29#post-34921005


----------



## IntheOcean

Yep, this color doesn't quite look like Saddle. I looked at the Poshmark listing again and this bag is a real chameleon, appearing very warm-toned in some pictures and neutral or even cool-toned in others. I never had a PS1 in Saddle (or any of brown colors), but perhaps they were different from year to year? Does it say 'Saddle' on the receipt from Proenza Schouler or from Poshmark?


----------



## pjrufus

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, this color doesn't quite look like Saddle. I looked at the Poshmark listing again and this bag is a real chameleon, appearing very warm-toned in some pictures and neutral or even cool-toned in others. I never had a PS1 in Saddle (or any of brown colors), but perhaps they were different from year to year? Does it say 'Saddle' on the receipt from Proenza Schouler or from Poshmark?




Chameleon is the right word. Here’s an outside shot, it rained all day yesterday. I do love the bag (my first tiny,) it’s just a weird color, brown with a red/magenta tint, as opposed to leaning orange or yellow. It’s kind of a flat color, not the rich tones I’ve come to know from PS.

Yes the enclosed receipt (PS) said Saddle. Don’t know if the receipt is legit or not, I’ve never ordered from PS.


----------



## Elliespurse

Here's a thread with Saddle color from 2017, it looks more like your PS1 than the older Saddle color.






						Is this brown Saddle or Dune?
					

I've just acquired my first pre-loved PS1 satchel, and it is gorgeous! Can someone please help me identify its color? Is this brown Saddle or Dune? Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pjrufus

Elliespurse said:


> Here's a thread with Saddle color from 2017, it looks more like your PS1 than the older Saddle color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this brown Saddle or Dune?
> 
> 
> I've just acquired my first pre-loved PS1 satchel, and it is gorgeous! Can someone please help me identify its color? Is this brown Saddle or Dune? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Yes, it does! The middle photo, 004, looks exactly like mine, orig. purchased in 2017. I’m going to try some conditioner to see if it brightens up a bit. Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

I think it's a good color, makes me think of toffees or milk chocolate. Definitely give it a once over of some conditioner, that's a great idea


----------

